# Scotland Easter



## electrajohnt (Aug 27, 2012)

Anyone offer recommendation please.

Would like to take the Camper and bike on trailer to camp and travel around on motorbike sight seeing. Any camp sites or recommendations. Which sees the best weather east side or west side.

Once went a long time ago hostelling, I think the Shadows were No1 with Wonderful Land, I expect the place has changed a bit since then.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Look at Stepps campsite

Handy for the train to Glasgow (Queen St Station/George Sq.)

We went there in late November (Brrrr) but Glasgow was great - nae bother anywhere and the "Arts" were excellent - GOMA, Glasgow School of Arts, Kelvingrove, etc etc

We are considering Linlithgow for train travel to Edinburgh & Glasgow - but in warmer weather...

Edinburgh for "Tartan Scotland" - Glasgow for the slightly more gritty "real thing"

No real difference in climate - it's aye freezin'...

Cheers

Dave (Aberdonian by birth)


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Forgot to ask...

*Electra* John T - any significance?...

Cheers

Dave (FLHTCSE2)


----------



## electrajohnt (Aug 27, 2012)

*used to be*



HarleyDave said:


> Forgot to ask...
> 
> *Electra* John T - any significance?...
> 
> ...


Now CVO Road Glide


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Considerably less rain and more sunshine on the east (Leuchars confirms best data for the country). And we seldom see midges here at any time of year.

Depends what you like but anywhere around the coastal path between the Forth and Tay bridges is good, especially the many superb beaches and quaint old fishing villages and harbours around the East Neuk of Fife and on to St Andrews. 

Sauchope Links campsite in Crail has pitches right on the sea if that floats your boat! Or else for a more basic site but good location, Bankhead Farm Certificated Site is still close to the award winning chip shop in Anstruther whose fish suppers are well worth queuing for.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

You a member of the C&CC? Temporary holiday site at Pitlochry in the centre of motorcycle heaven for roads to drive! Only £7.50 per night.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

For roads great for your motor bike, get to Moffat. Campsite in the town, but the roads in the hills either side of the M74 are fantastic. Moffat to Selkirk road, then road to Leadhills where the old lead mine is worth a visit.

Nothing has changed since your last visit!

Have a good trip.

Dave


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

We like to go further north.

The campsite in Ullapool:
http://www.broomfieldhp.com/

Is a wonderful location and plenty of walking from there and bus options to help.

This is a great site on Mull:
http://www.shielingholidays.co.uk/

This is just off the ferry and we spent mornings watching an otter pottering around in the sea. Walking options from here and the bus to Tobermory meets the ferry.

On the east coast, the Camping and Caravanning Club site at Rosemarkie:
http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/campsites/uk/highlands/fortrose/rosemarkie
is hard to beat as you can watch dolphins from your pitch although for the best view go to the end of the point an hour or so after high tide and chat to Charlie from WDCS who knows all about the dolphins. Buses go from Rosemarkie / Fortrose to Inverness and Cromarty (fantastic restaurant there - Sutor Creek).

At easter we wouldn't book a site, apart from over the bank holiday weekend, just look where the best weather is and plan accordingly. Sometimes it can be raining in Inverness and sunny in Ullapool.

Have fun.

CandA


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Make 2 plans, one East, one West. Check the weather forecast on the day you travel. Bin one of the plans as applicable. :laugh:


That is what I do. :wink2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We are off to Scotland for Easter too, for a couple of weeks :grin2:


Unfortunately not to do anything remotely too active...


Home - Shrewsbury - Keswick - Loch Lomond - Fort William - Monifieth - Newcastleton - York - Matlock - Home


Really looking forward to it


Fingers crossed for some nice weather


Graham:smile2:


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

At this time of the year anywhere in gods country is suitable

Definitely Moffat to Selkirk on the moped

Definitely fish and chips at Anstruther 

Definitely an Island maybe Mull, Arran, Islay 

Definitely no midges

Norrie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd give Arran a miss, we were there in January, and the roads are getting beyond a joke, even the locals are complaining about them, there have been some improvements, but not where needed.

Scotland is the home of wild camping, stay where the views are, not looking into someone elses lounge, you can do that at home , go up the west side, it's warmed by the gulf stream. We've eaten outdoors in tea shirts on Skye around Easter, got the pics to prove it.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

norrie said:


> At this time of the year anywhere in gods country is suitable


...sorry, I thought we were talking about Scotland?

...not Wales :grin2:

Graham:wink2:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Another shout for the west Coast:wink2: You just cant beat it for scenery anywhere in the UK, and a wildcamp is the icing on a cake in such surroundings 

We'll be doing just that later on in the year but concentrating on, and making a bee line for Mull and surrounding area.

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The first time we went to Mull it I thought is was the most awful place, it was raining heavily, couldn't see sod all anywhere, we drove round the island, found somewhere to camp and got on the ferry in the morning, been back twice since, as I did some research on the island and it is a really beautiful place.


.


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

Yes I agree about the state of the roads on Arran, especially the String Road from Brodick to Blackwaterfoot, I blame the 55 seater empty buses, they are far too big and cumbersome for such a small island and constantly grind the roadside and verges

We are off to Mull next month for the music fest, should be a good one.

Still,all in all Wales is a poor second to Gods country&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836; you don't make whisky! &#55357;&#56836;

Norrie


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

norrie said:


> Still,all in all Wales is a poor second to Gods country���������� you don't make whisky! ��
> 
> Norrie


You're sure now are you?...

http://www.welsh-whisky.co.uk/Our-Whiskies.aspx

Graham:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

norrie said:


> Still,all in all Wales is a poor second to Gods country���������� you don't make whisky! ��
> 
> Norrie


Despite the beauty of the country we couldn't get out fast enough and up to Scotland.

.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Despite the beauty of the country we couldn't get out fast enough and up to Scotland.
> 
> .


Good stuff, keep it up...more room for us :grin2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I prefer the east coast. The scenery is more gentle as is the weather. Fife is beautiful and has good links with other parts of Scotland.

If you are willing to risk the cold, then Inverness is ideally placed for both sides of the country with the added benefit of the mild Moray Firth.

Had the weather been more promising, I would have recommended going further north to Brora as your final destination. There is a Caravan Club site there and a Camping & Caravan Club CS.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

electrajohnt said:


> Now CVO Road Glide


Nice - although the Road Glide is not to everyone's taste

Mine is a CVO too but currently with bog standard black paint

All the fancy pinstriped panels are up in the loft until I come to sell...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## munron (Feb 18, 2011)

CandA said:


> Sometimes it can be raining in Inverness and sunny in Ullapool.
> CandA


Possibly, but there's a much greater chance of it raining in Ullapool while it's sunny in Inverness


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> Nice - although the Road Glide is not to everyone's taste
> 
> Mine is a CVO too but currently with bog standard black paint
> 
> ...


Always fancied the Fat Boy, but ended up getting a Heritage Softail Classic, as I liked the way it was set up.

Had the Ex Police for my first HD, PXd a ST100 for that in Andrews Scarborough, Sold that and bought the new Heritage Classic, that got nicked, so bought Electra glide std, and added my own box etc to my style, that too got nicked, so I packed in with Harleys, last bike was a VN1500 nice bike, smooth an reliable but too revvy, ended up flogging that been bikeless since, would like another HD, but can't have that and a MH, so it came down to how often I could use one, MH won.

.


----------

